# Solved: How do I use SpeedFan safely?



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and thanks in advance for your help & advice.
As a result of a previous overheating and crash problem I've installed SpeedFan as recommended. I've left it in its "default" state 'cos looking at the support and guidance there are a lot of warnings advising use by experts only. No way am I an expert so please excuse any incorect terminology! Am I getting any benefit by leaving it in its default mode?

The temp shown in the system tray hovers around 40 to 46.

How do I use SpeedFan to get the max benefit from it?
Can I set it to run from start up? If so how? Is it necessary to do so?

I gather (ignorance showing here!) that it's necessary to refer to the motherboard? This is the info I got by using "Everest" Home Edition - hope it's what's needed?

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	(not included in case of security issues?) _BIOS DATE: 09/19/05 18:17:02 VER: 08.00.11
Motherboard Name	Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	400 MHz
Bandwidth	3200 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	333 MHz
Bandwidth	2667 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	SiS MuTIOL
Bus Width	16-bit

I hope this is enough to enable someone to advise me.
Thanks as ever !
Richard


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Try downloading this small,free program and post what it states under the mainboard tab, it may help in you answer. http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

pugmug,many thanks for your swift reply!
This is what is shown:

Manufacturer & Model : To be filled by O.E.M 
Chipset: SiS 661FX Rev 11
Southbridge: SiS LPC Bridge

BIOS
Brand: American Megatrends Inc
Version: 080011
Date: 09/19/2005

Graphic Interface
AGP version 3.0
Transfer rate 8x Max supported 8x
Side Band: enabled.

I'll await developments ...
Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just install it and get some mileage on it. It's default configuration is quite safe. You can then do some looking at the options and fan speed controls.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks JohnWill, I leave well alone.

Is there a simple safe way to get SpeedFan to run at start up ?

Thanks again
Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you downloaded the current version, just check the box in options to run at startup.  You can also just stick a shortcut in your Startup folder.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

JohnWill,
i bet this is the dumbest pair of questions you've ever been asked! So my apologies .... but:
how do I get to my start folder and how do I put a shortcut in it?

I'll go and hide now .... !!!

Thanks
Richard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right click on the Start button, and select Explore All Users. Navigate to the Startup folder and create a new shortcut to Speedfan. I find it easier to first find the application EXE file and right click and create the shortcut. Then you can rename and move the shortcut anywhere you like. If you had SpeedFan put one on the desktop during installation, just move that one into the Startup folder, since it's not going to be needed on the desktop.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

JohnWill,
Very many thanks, that is all set up - but without your help I'd not have known how to.

R.


----------



## firewire2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a problem that is when i start up my computer the cpu fan is LOUD so i open speedfan and set it to 55 in speed.
But when i boot up again fan speed is fast again so i have to open speedfan again.......
Is there anyway that speedfan can always keep my fan at the speed i set all the time even when i power off then boot up again?

Asus k8v-se duluxe.

ty


----------

